
KZPlayground – Playgrounds for Objective-C - metatation
https://github.com/krzysztofzablocki/KZPlayground
======
Argorak
I know the prefix comes from the authors name, but the NSSomething naming
scheme was very unlucky already, KZSomething is even worse.

~~~
glhaynes
This is unfortunate for German, but not a big deal for most other-language
speakers, I think. I could of course be off, but as an English-speaking
American who's likely a bit more knowledgable about WWII than average, the
unfortunateness of "NS" has never crossed my mind before and I'd have never
even known about the issue with "KZ" if it hadn't been mentioned here.

Anyway, it seems an odd request to make of an apparently Polish person.

~~~
Argorak
Take any unfortunate combination that rings a bell in the us and american
people will have the same problem. Something slightly sexual and racy,
especially.

~~~
glhaynes
Sure.

Upon review, I made it sound like you were suggesting that it should be
changed; but you hadn't, and had only pointed out the contextual awkwardness.
I apologize.

~~~
Argorak
Apology accepted. I wouldn't go into a lobby war because of that.

------
j_s
Nice! Xamarin Studio (commercial cross-platform [including mobile] C#)
recently released support for what they're calling 'Sketches'.

[http://developer.xamarin.com/guides/cross-
platform/sketches/...](http://developer.xamarin.com/guides/cross-
platform/sketches/introduction/)

------
christopherDam
[https://github.com/DyCI/dyci-main](https://github.com/DyCI/dyci-main) do same
thing and available before.This guy just added little bit on it and saying its
my work.Clap for dyci

------
christopherDam
It is nothing fancy than run-time code injecting.Its not playground or not
meant to be as playgound show each line output.It is runtime injecting you can
do easily with tools out there for clang like dyci or code injector.You can
run your app without compile this better defines code injecting.

~~~
BenedictC
The documentation clearly states that it uses dyci: "KZPlayground is powered
by Dyci code injection tool". This project is doing what open source is
intended for - it uses existing tools to build new things.

------
merowing
Thanks, I hope it can help people learn faster and create cool stuff!

------
mpweiher
Thanks for demonstrating that linking Playgrounds to Swift was just a
marketing gimmick. Apple could have easily (probably more easily) done
playgrounds with Objective-C.

~~~
austinz
This isn't a backport of the Xcode 6 Playground feature to Objective-C. It's
an iPad view controller and glue code intended for the simulator; you add your
own code and the view controller provides controls that correspond to
Playground features.

